# Charlie Sheen Sued for Exposing Ex to HIV



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2017)

*Charlie Sheen Sued for Exposing Ex to HIV*

Charlie Sheen recklessly exposed his ex-girlfriend to HIV and had the audacity to say he was "noble" for belatedly telling her ... according to a new lawsuit. 

A California woman -- known only as Jane Doe -- claims she met the "confidential male defendant" and they quickly began having sex -- eventually unprotected sex. 

She never mentions Sheen by name, but she might as well have, because there are hints all over the lawsuit ... notably, that the defendant announced his HIV status on national TV on November 17, 2015. That's the day Sheen went on "Today" and revealed his HIV status. 

The woman -- who says she's a Russian emigre -- claims when Sheen dropped the news to her, he dismissively told her to take 2 pills to prevent transmission. He told her the drugs were not necessary, and urged her not to believe "the convenient rumors of the medical community," saying, "You don't need to be on all that f****** s***." 

She also claims he told her the "Apocalypse" had "cleansed" her soul and he knew she'd be fine. The suit claims Sheen threw around the n-word in a big way, once calling himself "the dumbest f****** n***** in the room." He also railed against other women who accused him of exposing them to HIV, calling them, "assholes, f****** n******."

*Source:* http://www.tmz.com/2017/06/23/charlie-sheen-sued-exposing-ex-to-hiv/


----------



## ROID (Jun 24, 2017)

Sheen used to be my role model.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 24, 2017)

He is such a mess. His ego is out of control 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Jun 24, 2017)

I used to think it was an act.

The mental health community will name a new type of personality disorder after him.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2017)

ROID said:


> Sheen used to be my role model.


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 24, 2017)

ROID said:


> I used to think it was an act.
> 
> The mental health community will name a new type of personality disorder after him.


Heeh - take all of the standard ones, roll them together,  and call it a Sheenopath.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 25, 2017)

Sheen makes us all look bad.. I mean he's just reckless. 

Anyone that takes an ice pick to a golf ball size rock of cocaine, is straight reckless, and must have AIDs for sure.. Clearly he's not thinking right. 

Someone toss that man a fine metal strainer .. and suggest to him that he use it like a cheese grater.. c'mon.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 26, 2017)

ROID said:


> I used to think it was an act.
> 
> The mental health community will name a new type of personality disorder after him.



LMAO
Sheen disorder. 
Winning disorder.
Tiger Blood Syndrome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2017)

https://youtu.be/5J8Tj9YCCZY


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2017)

https://youtu.be/VoJpiTh6vLA


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2017)

*OK THIS IS THE BEST ONE SO FAR!!! *

https://youtu.be/2LtBSqGzi3o


----------



## ROID (Jun 27, 2017)

Those were the days.. 

I  imagine the goddesses have full blown aids by now.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2017)

I just heard today is selling his shit off cause he broke.


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 27, 2017)

Poor, poor Carlos estevez.


----------



## jackyjaggs (Jun 27, 2017)

unedited video is the best, man he cracks me up!


----------



## ROID (Jun 28, 2017)

Poor fella

He is in a mental hell for sure.


----------



## charley (Jun 28, 2017)

ROID said:


> Poor fella
> 
> He is in a mental hell for sure.



..... I don't feel sorry for him.... after 20 years of doing coke while getting his cock sucked by some of the Hollywood's Hottest Babes ...


----------



## BadGas (Jun 28, 2017)

And no one should feel bad for this guy. He'll still live longer than all of us.

Does anyone feel bad for Magic Johnson ?  



charley said:


> ..... I don't feel sorry for him.... after 20 years of doing coke while getting his cock sucked by some of the Hollywood's Hottest Babes ...


----------

